# Brain and Eyeballs in a Fish Tank



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Here is a project I whipped up real quick. I found a fish tank at curby's, so I went out and bought a $2 bag of these cheezy looking "sticky" eyeballs and picked up a brain at iParty.

To cap it off, my cousin Steve gave me an old oscilloscope he doesn't use any more, so I hooked that into the tank to make it look like the brain is still alive!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Is the brain from someone named Abby? Abby Normal.

Cool Mad Scientist setup Zombie.


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

I just spewed pepsi on my laptop Spooky1.

Very awesome set-up Zombie-F.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks great Dave. Too cool.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great idea!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! Great effect! I've got a couple of spare tanks laying around. Good ideas for my Dr. Frankenstein scene next year.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's AWESOME! What a great idea!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Is the brain from someone named Abby? Abby Normal.
> 
> Cool Mad Scientist setup Zombie.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome! i like it! do you have a vid of the brain looking alive?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool Zombs
love the eyes in there


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That is just plain cool. Maybe have a little speaker box attatched to the tank with some wires hooked into the brain, and have a recording of a voice reading poetry or something heheheh... like the brain has a way of communicating

I love mad scientist stuff like this!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Revenant said:


> That is just plain cool. Maybe have a little speaker box attatched to the tank with some wires hooked into the brain, and have a recording of a voice reading poetry or something heheheh... like the brain has a way of communicating
> 
> I love mad scientist stuff like this!


I am actually thinking about having a computer monitor next to it with a message scrolling across the screen... like have it say "Hello? Is anybody there? I can't see or or hear anything..."

Mad scientist stuff is cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mad scientists ROCK!

I like the set up - clever and effective. I think the scrolling message or a recording would be a nice touch as well.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Zombie-F said:


> I am actually thinking about having a computer monitor next to it with a message scrolling across the screen... like have it say "Hello? Is anybody there? I can't see or or hear anything..."
> 
> Mad scientist stuff is cool.


OOooooooo that's even better!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Niiice!! You ARE a mad scientist, Z. Looking great!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Zombie-F said:


> I am actually thinking about having a computer monitor next to it with a message scrolling across the screen... like have it say "Hello? Is anybody there? I can't see or or hear anything..."
> 
> Mad scientist stuff is cool.


Perhaps a different, but similar message since the brain it attached to all those eyeballs? Very cool prop and idea, nonetheless.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice look ZF...good work


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Excellent - My wife will love this! She's the eyeball/brain haunting fiend!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

neat.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's a great idea! Looks really cool.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Terrific prop.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That totally rocks.... I wonder if I can find stuff to do something similar in the next couple of days. I wanted to do the Mad scientist thing in our office in the house.


----------



## mshelene (Oct 22, 2008)

*brain fish tank*

looks great. I want one for my mad scientist's lab.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

I love it! Very cool!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks cool ZF!!!!!


----------

